# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  به عشق فرهنگیان میجنگم..

## Mhyll

سلام دوستای خوبم، اینجا کسی هست که به فرهنگیان علاقه ای داشته باشه؟ و از الان قراره عالی بخونه؟

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوستای خوبم، اینجا کسی هست که به فرهنگیان علاقه ای داشته باشه؟ و از الان قراره عالی بخونه؟



علاقه  ندارم ولی قبول شم میرم

----------


## farnaz79b

> سلام دوستای خوبم، اینجا کسی هست که به فرهنگیان علاقه ای داشته باشه؟ و از الان قراره عالی بخونه؟


اره من عاشقشم براشم میجنگم شروعم کردم مطمینم قبول میشم تو انی میشوی که اغلب به ان می اندیشی  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Saturn8

کمترین درامد دربین کارمندان متعلق به دبیرانه  :Yahoo (35):  واقعا چرا دایی من هر روز خودشو بابت این انتخابش لعنت میکنه الان بازنشستس و حقوقش سه میلیون وپونصد و فوق لیسانس هم داره
ولی کارمند بانک با دیپلم هشت میلیون حقوق وپانصدمیلیون وام چهار درصد هر دوسال و پاداش وکارانه اخر سال سیصد میلیون و... :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 

عجیبه واقعا عجیبه

----------


## the.lusifer

من واقعا نمیدونم اون هایی که ( بدون ذره ای علاقه ) فرهنگیان رو انتخاب میکنن ، دقیقا از کدوم آینده ی تضمین حرف میزنن.. 
هرطوری که بخوای حساب کنی معلمی یکی از غیر تضمین ترین آینده هارو داره...

----------


## _LEYLA_

بیشتر نظرات بالا ، گفتن علاقه ندارن ولی اگه بیارن میرن...
چرا خب؟
فقط میتونم بگم که اگه عاشقش نیستین ، نرین سراغش
به نظرم خیلی مسئولیت داره
معلم باید مراقب حرفها و رفتارش باشه ، تک تک اینا توی روحیه ی اون بچه های کوچولو موچولو تاثیر داره
همون ضرب المثل معروف انگلیسی که میگه
اشتباه پزشک زیر خاک دفن میشود
اشتباه مهندس روی خاک سقوط میکند
اشتباه معلم  روی خاک راه میرود و جهانی را به نابودی میکشد.

----------


## mahdi_artur

حتی اگه علاقه هم بهش ندارید برید حتما
چون رشته ای نمونده که بهش علاقه داشته باشید ولی کار واسش تضمین باشه
در مورد حقوقم اگه به قول معروف زرنگ و کاری باشید میتونید کار دیگه ای در کنارش راه بندازید و درامد زایی کنید، چون تقریبا کاریه که میشه در کنارش چند شغله هم بود و تمام وقت نیست، 
خلاصه علاقه ملاک نیست، اول یه سری زیرساخت باید فراهم باشه تا از بخور نمیر به مرحله علاقه برسید
نمیشه به بهانه علاقه عمر رو تباه رشته ای کرد که تهش همون بخور نمیرم نمیدن...
علاقه و این حرفا سوسول بازیه ما جووناست که عادت کردیم هر کاری رو که درست انجام نمیدیم سریع بگیم علاقه نداشتم دوست نداشتم و فلان

----------


## .yalda.

میگما کسایی که معلم میشن واقعا عاشقن وا قعااا صبورن نمیدونم چرا تو ذهن بیشتر ماها معلمی یه شغل پایینه:/ من پارسال میتونستم برم فرهنگیان ولی نرفتم چون معلمی حرمت داره باید با علاقه واردش بشی باید از ته دل عاشق آموختن باشی .فقط مهم نیست که از لحاظ علمی در سطحش باشی باید دلت باهاش باشه باید عشقت رو به پاش بریزی وگرنه نمیشه با بی حوصلگی نمیشه :Yahoo (2):  دست همه معلمای آینده رو میبوسم  :Yahoo (8): معلم که نباشه پزشکم نیست مهندسم نیست وکیلم نیست دمتون گرم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi_artur

یه صحبتیم بکنم با این دوستمون که منفی دادن، 
ببین شاید به نظرت بیاد من علاقه رو از حرفام فاکتور گرفتم، ولی مطمئن باش کسی صرفا بخاطر علاقه هم کاری انجام نمیده که عمرش تباه بشه، 
درسته علاقه هم مهمه ولی وقتی مجبور باشی و شرایط طوری باشه که کار دیگه ای نشه انجام بدی باید بری سراغ کاری که به نفعت باشه نه مطابق میلت
الان همه اونایی که سمت تجربی اومدن علاقه داشتن به رشته های خوبش؟ 100 درصد نه، اصلا خیلیا ریاضی دوست داشتن ، آخه یه بچه 15 16 ساله چی از سختی کاری که بعدا توی 24 25 26 27 سالگی باید بکشه درک میکنه؟ نهایتش اینه 4 تا اطلاعات میگیره از بقیه و بعدم انتخاب مسیر زندگیش و در انتهام سازش با تصمیمی که گرفته، حالا این وسط اگه علاقه داشته باشه این سازش تبدیل میشه به وظیفه و اگه علاقه هم نداشته باشه این سازش تبدیل به اجبار میشه و کم کم عادت.
مشخصه که درک کسی که وارد محیط کاری هر رشته ای نشده در حد صفرم نیست که بخواد قبل از انتخابش حرف از علاقه اش بزنه...
*@the.lusifer*

----------


## Saturn8

> جدا کارمند بانکی ها انقدر مزایا دارن ؟
> پرستارها چطور ؟ 
> اگه اطلاعی داری بگو


پرستارا تو شهر ما حدود شش میلیون میگیرن واکثرا همسرشون هم پرستاره یا ماما با هم حدود 12 13 میلیون میگیرن کارانه هم که به نسبت پزشک ها خیلی کمه شاید ماهی سیصد چهارصد تومن و مزایای دیگه ای ندارن
اما پول یامفت کارمندای بانک با هیچ کارمندی برابرنیست مزایاشون کارانشون واماشون
یکی از فامیلامون تو بانک ملته چند ماه پیش 500میلیون وام با باز پرداخت 30ساله و احتمالا سود چهار درصد بهش دادن بندازه تو بورس وبملت(نماد بانک ملت در بورسه) هر روز معمولا پنج درصد سود تو بورس با وبملت ببره میشه 25میلیون سود تویه یه روز به به  اخه این چه وضعشه این پولا مال کل مردمه نه فقط کارمندای بانک

----------


## wonshower

> من واقعا نمیدونم اون هایی که ( بدون ذره ای علاقه ) فرهنگیان رو انتخاب میکنن ، دقیقا از کدوم آینده ی تضمین حرف میزنن.. 
> هرطوری که بخوای حساب کنی معلمی یکی از غیر تضمین ترین آینده هارو داره...


ازچه نظر؟

----------


## مملی$r$

به نظر من اونی ک هیچ علاقه ای ب شغل شریف و بسیار بسیار مهم معلمی نداره نباید فقط و فقط بخاطر حقوقش(حالا ب نسبت بقیه شغلا بازم کمه)بیاد این شغلو انتخاب کنه اول اینکه واقعا زجر میکشه چون کنترل کردن سی چهل تا بچه کار سختیه کلی لازمه اعصاب و وقتتو بزاری ..ودوم اگه واسه کاری ک داری پولشو میگیری خودتو موظف نکنی ک ب بهترین شکل ممکن بچه هارو چ از نظر پرورش و چ از نظر اموزش تربیت نکنی هم خودتو ب ف ..دادی هم یه جامعه و چند نسل رو...ب قول یکی از معلم های خوبم میگفت اسم آموزش و پرورش اشتباهه اول باید پرورش باشه تا اموزش حیف ک اینجور چیزا تو کشور ماچرته من یه معلمی داشتم ک موقعی ک میومد سر کلاس کلا وایساده بود و داشت حنجرشو پاره میکرد ک ما درسشو بفهمیم ی معلمی هم داشتیم موقعی ک میومد اول 1ساعت از افتخاراتش و منم منم کردنش حرف میزد بعدشم میرفت تو گوشیش و یه کتاب کمک اموزشی میوورد بیرون بعدشم میگفت کی دستختش قشنگه بیاد پای تخته بعدشم یه یهو مدیر میومد از سر جاش سریع میپرید بین ماها ک مثلا اره حواسم ب بچه ها هست اخر سال هم بخدا میگفت بیاین  مثل فشن شو راه برید بهتون نمره میدم ک ب من داد17 ...حالا کاری ب اینا ندارم میخام از عمق فاجعه ای ک ن تنها باعث 30سال زجر و عذاب خودت میشه اگه بهش علاقه نداشته باشی .بلکه ب ف..رفتن یه جامعه و چندین نسل بشه ک نمونشم همین اختلاسو دزدی از مردم و .......
نتیجه شغل معلمی یه شغلیه ک تو بخاطر ذره ذره و ریال ب ریال ک از مردم میگیری باید وظیفتو ب نحو احسن انجام بدی  خیلی میخاد وجدانت  خاموش و پست باشه مثل اون معلمی ک اصن کار نمیکنه چون اصن نمیدونه واسه چی داره حقوق میگیره ..ببخشید زیاد شد اینم بگم دکتر حسابی یه شاگرد داشته ک میخاسته مدرکشو بگیره بره روستاشون درس بده ب بچه ها ..خلاصه هی تو درسی ک دکتر حسابی تدریس میکرده تجدید میشده یه روز ب دکتر حسابی میگه .من ک نمیخام موشک هوا کنم فقط میخام برم روستامون درس بدم ب بچه ها ..دکتر هم در جوابش میگه .مشکلی نیس اگه تو نخای موشک هوا کنی اما ایا میتونی ب من تضمین کنی ک یکی از شاگردات نخاد موشک هوا کنه؟.........

----------


## thanks god

فعلا که اغلب بچه های رشته ریاضی و انسانی دارن به عشق فرهنگیان میخونن {جز 1000 یا 500 نفر اول} ، چه علاقه داشته باشن و چه نداشته باشن ، منطقی هم هست. تجربی هارو نمیدونم والا ولی فک کنم بعد از پزشکی و پرستاری ، فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه است.

هممون داریم ب عشق *فرهنگیان* میجنگیم ♥♥♥

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> فعلا که اغلب بچه های رشته ریاضی و انسانی دارن به عشق فرهنگیان میخونن {جز 1000 یا 500 نفر اول} ، چه علاقه داشته باشن و چه نداشته باشن ، منطقی هم هست. تجربی هارو نمیدونم والا ولی فک کنم بعد از پزشکی و پرستاری ، فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه است.
> 
> هممون داریم ب عشق *فرهنگیان* میجنگیم ♥♥♥


الان مایلم بدونم که داروسازی رو بهتر از فرهنگیان و پرستاری دونستی؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
میشه بپرسم با چه معیاری؟؟(به جز علاقه)

----------


## thanks god

> الان مایلم بدونم که داروسازی رو بهتر از فرهنگیان و پرستاری دونستی؟؟
> میشه بپرسم با چه معیاری؟؟(به جز علاقه)


من درمورد رشته های تجربی صحبت قاطعی نکردم ، اونجا هم گفتم {تجربی هارو نمیدونم والا ولی فک کنم...} ، و بعد از رشته های مربوط به پزشکی فک کنم فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه باشه ، حرفی درمورد داروسازی نزدم ک  :Yahoo (21):  اصلا داروسازی رو چطور از صحبت های من نتیجه گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

برای فرهنگیان هم معیار مشخصه ، اکثرا دنبال کار تضمین شدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> من درمورد رشته های تجربی صحبت قاطعی نکردم ، اونجا هم گفتم {تجربی هارو نمیدونم والا ولی فک کنم...} ، و بعد از رشته های مربوط به پزشکی فک کنم فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه باشه ، حرفی درمورد داروسازی نزدم ک  اصلا داروسازی رو چطور از صحبت های من نتیجه گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> برای فرهنگیان هم معیار مشخصه ، اکثرا دنبال کار تضمین شدن


بعد از پزشکی و پرستاری ، فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه است.      ...



تو این مملکت دو دو تا چارتا هم تضمین شده نیست چه برسه آینده شغلی

----------

